# Surf Fishing Destin in August



## GoVols

Looks like we might come down for a 2nd trip this year in mid August. How is the surf fishing at this time? Also, what are the conditions like ie june grass, water temps, wind, surf, etc etc?


----------



## GoVols

Anybody??


----------



## GoVols

Guess the locals do not want me to come back and spend money at local tackle stores and family owned businesses.


----------



## welldoya

Nobody answers you within half a day and you start making stupid comments ? 
Here's some unsolicited advice - if you want to get along on this forum, don't make veiled threats. Just because you spend a few $ in local businesses doesn't give you the right to be rude. Locals really don't like tourists who think they can act however they want just because they spend money. You are in our house.
You have asked a ton of questions on here and been given some good advice. Don't mess it up.


----------



## 2nd sandbar

Well said coming from a half local and half tourist


----------



## Sushi maker

Fishing for sharks @ DESTIN JETTIES Will be good swim the bait out to the second bar bro


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF

welldoya said:


> Nobody answers you within half a day and you start making stupid comments ?
> Here's some unsolicited advice - if you want to get along on this forum, don't make veiled threats. Just because you spend a few $ in local businesses doesn't give you the right to be rude. Locals really don't like tourists who think they can act however they want just because they spend money. You are in our house.
> You have asked a ton of questions on here and been given some good advice. Don't mess it up.



Ohhhh snap!!! I agree,less traffic around here and tourist speeding through my community like they own the place!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch

water is warm, wind is warm and most likely out of the south, days are long and pompano will be running again.


----------



## billfishguy17

I am not a local (I am a seasonal import) but always get good answers here. This is what I would do. Get some spoons or gotchas and walk out past the 1st bar early morning / late evening and cast. Might get some blues, spanish, or ladyfish. Don't waste your time in mid day, fish will be going deeper to avoid heat.


----------

